# 1991 audi 100 fwd brake problem



## congratulati0ns (Jun 29, 2007)

after about driving for 20min the brakes start to hold and lock up, this audi has abs, does anyone know what the problem is, it has new pads, rotors, and lines. thanks


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 1991 audi 100 fwd brake problem (im2fast4u16)*

I had a similar problem in my Coupe quattro. The calipers in my car were sticking. I replaced the caliper piston gaskets and everything was back to normal.


----------

